
Glowworm swarm optimization - pmoriarty
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glowworm_swarm_optimization
======
pmoriarty
A video [1] showing the algorithm in action.

[1] -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vhSu4xBoFs](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vhSu4xBoFs)

